# Bus Adventure



## Melody Jeoulex

~"wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round,..all day long."
me when riding a bus..:biggrin:

1st comic: mood changing music
2nd comic: awkward seat


----------



## FanKi

Jajajajajajajajajaja so funny >.<
I hate when boys do that, and I even hate it more when Oldmans do it on purpose. That kind of people is disgusting!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

FanKi said:


> Jajajajajajajajajaja so funny >.<
> I hate when boys do that, and I even hate it more when Oldmans do it on purpose. That kind of people is disgusting!


Not sure if it's really on purpose..'cause there was a space for that guy to simply move there...let me just sit in peace...but no he just stayed there..then when the bus moves creating a bit of great inertia, I stay away as possible...'cause I don't want any part getting near my face..-_-''


----------



## FanKi

Melody Jeoulex said:


> Not sure if it's really on purpose..'cause there was a space for that guy to simply move there...let me just sit in peace...but no he just stayed there..then when the bus moves creating a bit of great inertia, I stay away as possible...'cause I don't want any part getting near my face..-_-''


I don't really think he did it on purpose, but in Buenos Aires there is a lot of people who really do it. I always stare at them, like "Hey! What are you doing!? Have some respect!" irtDOG:

Aaahhg I hate them! >.<


----------



## Erilia

That's really funny :vs_laugh:
And I hate riding the bus whether when it's hot or crowed so I sympathized with your experience :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

FanKi said:


> I don't really think he did it on purpose, but in Buenos Aires there is a lot of people who really do it. I always stare at them, like "Hey! What are you doing!? Have some respect!" irtDOG:
> 
> Aaahhg I hate them! >.<


Haha...I don't have the guts to tell them like you would..I dunno..><...unless it's already too much...I just stay away as possible at first..


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Erilia said:


> That's really funny :vs_laugh:
> And I hate riding the bus whether when it's hot or crowed so I sympathized with your experience :biggrin:


I enjoy riding the bus when it's not crowded and it's hot outside..abusing the AC!!..:devil:


----------



## Erilia

Melody Jeoulex said:


> I enjoy riding the bus when it's not crowded and it's hot outside..abusing the AC!!..:devil:


There's no AC in the buses in France :biggrin: And I've never rode a bus here in Canada :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@Erilia oh..then it means you have a car..haha...well it's fun, except for rush hours..


----------



## Erilia

@Melody Jeoulex well my husband has a car but I cannot drive, I don't have a license :biggrin: But in our city (Strathroy) everything is pretty much accessible by walking, so there no bus going around :laugh:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@Erilia ooohh..that's nicer than here..I could just ride my bike..


----------



## Erilia

@Melody Jeoulex yes that's what a lot of people do here ^_^ Like my step son


----------



## TerryCurley

Erilia said:


> @*Melody Jeoulex* well my husband has a car but I cannot drive, I don't have a license :biggrin: But in our city (Strathroy) everything is pretty much accessible by walking, so there no bus going around :laugh:


 When I was growing up I lived in New York City and we didn't even own a car. Most places we walked to and if it were too far we took the subway or bus. I was surprised when I grew up to find that it wasn't like that everywhere. We had an Uncle that had a car and every now and then we went on a trip but it was only like once a year.


----------

